# natural versus synthetic



## Hokapsig (Dec 21, 2014)

Here is a quick article about the cork industry:

http://triblive.com/business/headlines/7400833-74/cork-wine-corks#axzz3MY97wmyM

Actually, in my wine class, this was an open ended test question on whether a winemaker would go with natural, plastic or screw top. Which one would you perfer and why???


----------



## bkisel (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks. Interesting read.


----------



## richmke (Dec 21, 2014)

Hokapsig said:


> Which one would you perfer and why???



If I were a commercial winery, and the wine was intended to be consumed within 1-2 years, then screw top. It makes it easy for the consumer to open and store whatever is left for the next day.

Otherwise, Nomacorc. Commercial Wineries can get Nomacorc with varying air permeability (allow for slow aging). For the Commercial Wineries and individual, it is consistency of performance, no worry about cork taint, don't have to worry about the cork degrading, competitively priced, and looks "traditional".


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 21, 2014)

I would never use a noma cork with a big red. If I ever bought a bottle of red with a Noma it would be the last bottle I ever bought from them.


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 29, 2014)

Runningwolf said:


> I would never use a noma cork with a big red. If I ever bought a bottle of red with a Noma it would be the last bottle I ever bought from them.



Unfortunately Dan, I'm seeing more and more commercial wineries using synthetic corks. It seems that only the smaller to mid size wineries at sticking with the traditional corks. I can't remember the last time I purchased a bottle of wine at the State Store. Its either my own wine or wine from local wineries for us.


----------

